
Sydney schoolboys take down Martin Shkreli, the 'most hated man in the world' - chris_wot
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/sci-tech/sydney-schoolboys-take-down-martin-shkreli-the-most-hated-man-in-the-world-20161125-gsxcu5
======
chuckit
Wasn't it part of Shkreli's plan, to raise prices in order to encourage more
research into cheaper/better medicines?

~~~
chris_wot
Magic 8 ball says: "Not likely"

